# 50% Coupon for Inkbird Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer-$12.50



## Inkbirdbbq

Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
*Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code. 
Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!


----------



## Sowsage

Thanks 

 Inkbirdbbq
. for the great offer! Please send me the code! Thats a great deal for a great product!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

Code me please


----------



## LakeErieSMKR

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
> Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 453855


Great timing Inkbird. My other hand held just quit this weekend.Just getting ready to shop for a replacement


----------



## CFLJOHN512

I’d like a code.  Been wanting to get one of these.  Appreciate it Inkbird!   Thanks!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

I would love one of these.


----------



## mike243

Hey I want to order me another , love the first 1 so much I want 1 to use at work thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Sowsage said:


> Thanks
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> . for the great offer! Please send me the code! Thats a great deal for a great product!


PM sent my friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Code me please


PM sent my friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

LakeErieSMKR said:


> Great timing Inkbird. My other hand held just quit this weekend.Just getting ready to shop for a replacement


PM sent my friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

CFLJOHN512 said:


> I’d like a code.  Been wanting to get one of these.  Appreciate it Inkbird!   Thanks!


PM sent my friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Brian Trommater said:


> I would love one of these.


Replied my friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

mike243 said:


> Hey I want to order me another , love the first 1 so much I want 1 to use at work thanks


PM sent my friend.


----------



## jlozo21

I'd love the code to order one or twoz thanks!


----------



## MCD

I was just starting to look into one of these!  Please send me a code also.  Thanks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jlozo21 said:


> I'd love the code to order one or twoz thanks!


PM sent


----------



## vajamin

I would also like the code.  Thanks!


----------



## flatbroke

wow that is an amazing price.  thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

vajamin said:


> I would also like the code.  Thanks!


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

flatbroke said:


> wow that is an amazing price.  thanks


Hi friend,PM sent,Please check inbox.


----------



## Mike Pom

Send me a code Thanks


----------



## tander28

I'd love to get one!


----------



## kflowers81

would like a code please!!!


----------



## SEIYGE

That's a great deal Inkbird! Please send me the code.

Thanks!


----------



## JonDon

Please send the code.  This will be a great addition.  Thanks!


----------



## Brokenhandle

A great deal! And thank you for being a sponsor on this fine site!

Ryan


----------



## luvcatchingbass

Good timing  because I was just planning on searching for an instant read as well as a muti probe unit to replace my current equipment. I would like a code


----------



## uncle eddie

I hope I am no to late to get another Inkbird!  Please PM me with the CODE

also

BIG LIKE!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Mike Pom said:


> Send me a code Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

tander28 said:


> I'd love to get one!


PM sent


----------



## jcam222

I have one already but at this price will buy another. Please send me a code.


----------



## pushok2018

Thank you for the offer! I have one like this but definitely need one more... Could you please PM the code?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

kflowers81 said:


> would like a code please!!!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

SEIYGE said:


> That's a great deal Inkbird! Please send me the code.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

JonDon said:


> Please send the code.  This will be a great addition.  Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Brokenhandle said:


> A great deal! And thank you for being a sponsor on this fine site!
> 
> Ryan


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

luvcatchingbass said:


> Good timing  because I was just planning on searching for an instant read as well as a muti probe unit to replace my current equipment. I would like a code


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

uncle eddie said:


> I hope I am no to late to get another Inkbird!  Please PM me with the CODE
> 
> also
> 
> BIG LIKE!


Hi I cannot PM you. Could you PM me please?


----------



## JonDon

Under $12 dollars with promotion and coupon.  Thanks!


----------



## robrpb

Please send me the code. Thanks.


----------



## blueshawk

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
> Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 453855


Would love a new insta read


----------



## Cattoon

I would like to have the code please. I’ve been needing to get a new instant read. Thank you


----------



## Beanhall

If still available I would love a code.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

pushok2018 said:


> Thank you for the offer! I have one like this but definitely need one more... Could you please PM the code?


Replied my friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jcam222 said:


> I have one already but at this price will buy another. Please send me a code.


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

robrpb said:


> Please send me the code. Thanks.


Replied Rob.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Cattoon said:


> I would like to have the code please. I’ve been needing to get a new instant read. Thank you


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

blueshawk said:


> Would love a new insta read


PM sent


----------



## mike243

Ordered mine Tuesday morning and it showed up yesterday, fast service for a great product imo , thanks again


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

mike243 said:


> Ordered mine Tuesday morning and it showed up yesterday, fast service for a great product imo , thanks again


Thanks Mike!


----------



## ddufore

I’d like a code please if there are any left


----------



## srr5008

Thanks for the offer! I'd like a code!


----------



## hdhong

I would like to get the code please!


----------



## MangiaCarne

Pm me the code please


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

This still available? I’d love a code. I’d love to support a business on the forum.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

srr5008 said:


> Thanks for the offer! I'd like a code!


Replied my friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

ddufore said:


> I’d like a code please if there are any left


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

hdhong said:


> I would like to get the code please!


PM sent friend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

MangiaCarne said:


> Pm me the code please


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

BaxtersBBQ said:


> This still available? I’d love a code. I’d love to support a business on the forum.


PM sent


----------



## Danabw

Code, please. Looks like a great item, and I'm not happy w/the speed of my current therm.


----------



## drewb0y

Code Please!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Danabw said:


> Code, please. Looks like a great item, and I'm not happy w/the speed of my current therm.


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

drewb0y said:


> Code Please!


PM sent


----------



## drewb0y

Love having the manufacturer here in this forum!


----------



## PacBeachsmoker

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
> Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 453855


code me please!!


----------



## Wings2836

I am interested in the code. Thank you !


----------



## pabeef

Thanks for the opportunity to try your product please send me the code 
Thank you


----------



## BBQgrasshopper30

PM me please ! I would like the code


----------



## mneeley490

Is it still going? Would like it too, if so.


----------



## uncle eddie

Mine arrives tomorrow


----------



## Danabw

Arrived today. Love that it is chargeable and doesn't use batteries. Haven't had any time to check calibration or try it yet. It does look cool.

EDIT:  Did a quick check for freezing (usual crushed ice and water slurry), and it read 32.7, so pretty close out of the box. I didn't run the calibration as I didn't have the instructions handy and it's not a completely simple process. 

I did notice something odd. I charged it up full earlier today (battery showed full bars. Tonight when I turned it on it was down to three bars (four is full). Charging again to ensure I really get it full and will see if that recurs. 

Time to temp (testing w/the ice slurry again), putting the probe in when it's reading 83 ambient, is about 10s for me. Only one test, it's late. Interested if others find it to have similar speed.


----------



## mike243

I find that it goes up quicker than down, I am a refrigeration tec and all of the instant read therms operate that way for whatever reason, I/m sure there is a answer but I just chalk it up as being part of the operation, I probe 6-10x per day or more working ,  I have only charged my first therm 1 time and its still reading 1 bar off of full, this is also after a year of kitchen duty, I suspect the new 1 will require more charging once I start using it while working. I have had 6-8  different therms for work and most of them had about the same speed on reading on fridges, they engineer the  these to read heat faster than cold temps as its commonly used in cooking, thats not saying they are not accurate at cold temps they are but slower getting there. Leave 1 in the freezer over a few minutes will shut them down most of the time ,  not sure how many I have left over the years lol , more than I am willing to tell the wife about.


----------



## Danabw

mike243
 - Thanks for the info, makes sense that they'd prioritize reading higher temps, hadn't thought about that.

Tested w/my coffee today a couple of times and it was 4-5 seconds for the temp to settle. That was only going to 150 the first time, and 130 the second a little later in the morning.

Also it's showing full four bars now, so it just needed a little charging topping off to resolve that. 

Very happy now.


----------



## meatends

I would like a code, thanks alot!


----------



## TNJAKE

Danabw said:


> mike243
> - Thanks for the info, makes sense that they'd prioritize reading higher temps, hadn't thought about that.
> 
> Tested w/my coffee today a couple of times and it was 4-5 seconds for the temp to settle. That was only going to 150 the first time, and 130 the second a little later in the morning.
> 
> Also it's showing full four bars now, so it just needed a little charging topping off to resolve that.
> 
> Very happy now.


I've had one for about 5 months and only charged it when I took out of box. Still 3 bars left and I use it almost every day. Long battery life


----------



## johngolf01

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
> Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 453855


Pm me please


----------



## smoking-butts

GREAT product line , love my 6 probe unit.I'd love to have one, if still going, may I please have the code , Thank You


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

PacBeachsmoker said:


> code me please!!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

PacBeachsmoker said:


> code me please!!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Wings2836 said:


> I am interested in the code. Thank you !


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

pabeef said:


> Thanks for the opportunity to try your product please send me the code
> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

BBQgrasshopper30 said:


> PM me please ! I would like the code


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

mneeley490 said:


> Is it still going? Would like it too, if so.


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Danabw said:


> Arrived today. Love that it is chargeable and doesn't use batteries. Haven't had any time to check calibration or try it yet. It does look cool.
> 
> EDIT:  Did a quick check for freezing (usual crushed ice and water slurry), and it read 32.7, so pretty close out of the box. I didn't run the calibration as I didn't have the instructions handy and it's not a completely simple process.
> 
> I did notice something odd. I charged it up full earlier today (battery showed full bars. Tonight when I turned it on it was down to three bars (four is full). Charging again to ensure I really get it full and will see if that recurs.
> 
> Time to temp (testing w/the ice slurry again), putting the probe in when it's reading 83 ambient, is about 10s for me. Only one test, it's late. Interested if others find it to have similar speed.


Please check the package,we put the card inside,it says how to calibrate it.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

johngolf01 said:


> Pm me please


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

smoking-butts said:


> GREAT product line , love my 6 probe unit.I'd love to have one, if still going, may I please have the code , Thank You


PM sent


----------



## 11thGenSoutherner

Code please if you don't mind


----------



## Danabw

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Please check the package,we put the card inside,it says how to calibrate it.
> View attachment 454838


Thanks!! I already misplaced my card w/the instructions, so I needed this info, appreciate it.  :) 

I used the thermometer last night while cooking some italian sausages and it was very fast. I think this is going to be my go-to thermometer for hand-held instant read.


----------



## Jj102

I’d like the code if still available. Thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Danabw said:


> Thanks!! I already misplaced my card w/the instructions, so I needed this info, appreciate it.  :)
> 
> I used the thermometer last night while cooking some italian sausages and it was very fast. I think this is going to be my go-to thermometer for hand-held instant read.


Nice!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

11thGenSoutherner said:


> Code please if you don't mind


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Jj102 said:


> I’d like the code if still available. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## one eyed jack

I'd like to have the code.

Thanks for your generous offer.


----------



## LanceR

If this is still available please send me the code please.

Thank you


----------



## buzzy

Hope I'm not to late. Code me please.


----------



## Buckeye1

If code is still good I would like one also!!


----------



## levithan9

I also would like the code...

My instant read broke after only 2 months...


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

one eyed jack said:


> I'd like to have the code.
> 
> Thanks for your generous offer.


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

LanceR said:


> If this is still available please send me the code please.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

buzzy said:


> Hope I'm not to late. Code me please.


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Buckeye1 said:


> If code is still good I would like one also!!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

levithan9 said:


> I also would like the code...
> 
> My instant read broke after only 2 months...


PM sent


----------



## farmerfred

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent


Please send me the code. I really like my other Inkbird IRF-2S  Remote thermometer. Has been rock solid.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

farmerfred said:


> Please send me the code. I really like my other Inkbird IRF-2S  Remote thermometer. Has been rock solid.


PM sent


----------



## Lone$tar

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent


Please send me code as well, thank you!


----------



## ihavenoname09

I'd also like a code if its not too late, thanks!


----------



## mike243

Guys that will be the best money you spend this year imo, its easy to get repeat  dinners when you use 1.  I enjoy it more than the wife, I like med rare she likes well brown  , been happily married for over 35 years and am too dang old to get retrained lol


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Lone$tar said:


> Please send me code as well, thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

ihavenoname09 said:


> I'd also like a code if its not too late, thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

mike243 said:


> Guys that will be the best money you spend this year imo, its easy to get repeat  dinners when you use 1.  I enjoy it more than the wife, I like med rare she likes well brown  , been happily married for over 35 years and am too dang old to get retrained lol


I wish you more and more happiness


----------



## bobby archer

I'd also like a code if its not too late, thanks!


----------



## Cattoon

I received mine last Wednesday and couldn’t be happier, I’ve used it several times already thank you inkbird.


----------



## lcgc

I would appreciate it if you’d Send me a code as well. Thx


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

bobby archer said:


> I'd also like a code if its not too late, thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

lcgc said:


> I would appreciate it if you’d Send me a code as well. Thx


PM sent


----------



## georgia smoker

Please send me the code if it's not too late


----------



## retfr8flyr

I received the code but I am getting a "the code you entered can not be applied to your purchase", do you have another code, or is it something with my computer?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

retfr8flyr said:


> I received the code but I am getting a "the code you entered can not be applied to your purchase", do you have another code, or is it something with my computer?


What product you are looking for?Instant read or 4 probes?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

georgia smoker said:


> Please send me the code if it's not too late


PM sent


----------



## retfr8flyr

Inkbirdbbq said:


> What product you are looking for?Instant read or 4 probes?


The 4 probes. Success this time. Thanks for the discount.


----------



## Dave_XDM9

code me please


----------



## Buckeye1

I would like the code, I think the one you sent me expired.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Dave_XDM9 said:


> code me please


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Buckeye1 said:


> I would like the code, I think the one you sent me expired.


Replied.Please check inbox.


----------



## GrimmSmoker

Hi 

 Inkbirdbbq
 you already gave me a code for the 4 probes version, possible to get one for the instant read as well?  Looks like a nice product!
Thanks!


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

Got my inkbird! I really recommend these. Great quality, easy to use, and rechargeable. Really an amazing deal!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

GrimmSmoker said:


> Hi
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> you already gave me a code for the 4 probes version, possible to get one for the instant read as well?  Looks like a nice product!
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## GrimmSmoker

Hi 

 Inkbirdbbq
 unfortunately the code registered as invalid.  I tried several ways but couldn’t get it to work.  Can you send another?
Thanks
Josiah


----------



## Dave_XDM9

BaxtersBBQ said:


> View attachment 456237
> 
> Got my inkbird! I really recommend these. Great quality, easy to use, and rechargeable. Really an amazing deal!



it is awesome the quality is amazing and it is spot on accurate.


----------



## Buckeye1

Can I get the code again. Did not have access to site and did not see your message!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Buckeye1 said:


> Can I get the code again. Did not have access to site and did not see your message!


PM sent again


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

GrimmSmoker said:


> Hi
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> unfortunately the code registered as invalid.  I tried several ways but couldn’t get it to work.  Can you send another?
> Thanks
> Josiah


Replied


----------



## dons2346

I would appreciate a code. Thank you


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

dons2346 said:


> I would appreciate a code. Thank you


PM sent


----------



## LAG

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
> Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 453855


Would love to get the code! Thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

LAG said:


> Would love to get the code! Thanks


PM sent again.Please check inbox.


----------



## dons2346

Just got mine today and checked it out. Temps at 32 and 212 are dead on.


----------



## Ilanmudasmoka

Please advise if code is available, Thanks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Ilanmudasmoka said:


> Please advise if code is available, Thanks.


Replied


----------



## Steve H

Good morning,
I just bought the IRF-2SA. And was wondering if you have a case for it. I also bought the BG-HH1C. And think it is a very good thermometer as well. I did do a review on that already.


----------



## 72_chevy

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
> Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 453855


Would love to have the code if still available!  Thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Steve H said:


> Good morning,
> I just bought the IRF-2SA. And was wondering if you have a case for it. I also bought the BG-HH1C. And think it is a very good thermometer as well. I did do a review on that already.


Thanks for the support friend. 
We don't have a carrying case for IRF-2SA at present.
Stay safe.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

72_chevy said:


> Would love to have the code if still available!  Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Hijack73

Hi- I'm new here and my probe (an older Maverick) quit on me.  I'd love to try your product and who doesn't like 50% off.

Can you also recommend a replacement for that style?  I'm assuming at this price point this one is just an instant read pen style.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hijack73 said:


> Hi- I'm new here and my probe (an older Maverick) quit on me.  I'd love to try your product and who doesn't like 50% off.
> 
> Can you also recommend a replacement for that style?  I'm assuming at this price point this one is just an instant read pen style.


PM sent


----------



## Hijack73

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent


114-9112166-0781030

Order


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hijack73 said:


> 114-9112166-0781030
> 
> Order


Thanks for the order!


----------



## Buckeye1

Tried mine this weekend. It worked great! Quick response on temperature.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Buckeye1 said:


> Tried mine this weekend. It worked great! Quick response on temperature.


Awesome!


----------



## gocards2003

I just got my first smoker and am looking for a thermometer!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

gocards2003 said:


> I just got my first smoker and am looking for a thermometer!


PM sent


----------



## hoginme

I would like to purchase one of these as well as the 4 probe 
thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

hoginme said:


> I would like to purchase one of these as well as the 4 probe
> thanks


Replied


----------



## btmith28

If it is still available, please send me the code. Thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

btmith28 said:


> If it is still available, please send me the code. Thanks


PM SENT


----------



## rperniola89

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
> Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 453855


Would like a code if available


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

rperniola89 said:


> Would like a code if available


PM sent


----------



## partpr1

I’d like a code if still available


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

partpr1 said:


> I’d like a code if still available


PM sent


----------



## Seattlepit

Would love a code if it’s still available. Thank you!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Seattlepit said:


> Would love a code if it’s still available. Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## UofAknight32

Code please, loving the ibbq-4t!!! would love to add this to the arsenal..

Thanks for these great deals Inkbird..


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

UofAknight32 said:


> Code please, loving the ibbq-4t!!! would love to add this to the arsenal..
> 
> Thanks for these great deals Inkbird..


PM sent


----------



## mneeley490

I tried this out for the first time on some steaks last night, Worked like a charm! Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Whiteout302

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
> Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 453855


Code please


----------



## slimjimdandy

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
> Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 453855


Code me , please!!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

slimjimdandy said:


> Code me , please!!!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Whiteout302 said:


> Code please


PM sent


----------



## bbqtimv

Thanks for the offer, I'd like a code please!


----------



## sl8o3b

Please send code, please!!!!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

bbqtimv said:


> Thanks for the offer, I'd like a code please!


PM sent


----------



## sl8o3b

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
> Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 453855


I would like a code if it's still available, thanks!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

sl8o3b said:


> Please send code, please!!!!!


PM sent


----------



## yarro

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
> Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> View attachment 453855


new here so I don’t know of this is the correct place to post but I would appreciate a code for this item.  I don’t have anything like this and it looks interesting.  Thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

yarro said:


> new here so I don’t know of this is the correct place to post but I would appreciate a code for this item.  I don’t have anything like this and it looks interesting.  Thanks


PM sent


----------



## phanman

Would love a code!


----------



## 72_chevy

Hello Inkbird! I would love to have a code!


----------



## wrazlin

Code me please !! I need this ASAP ! Thanks !


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

phanman said:


> Would love a code!





wrazlin said:


> Code me please !! I need this ASAP ! Thanks !


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

72_chevy said:


> Hello Inkbird! I would love to have a code!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

phanman said:


> Would love a code!


PM sent


----------



## nmhuntr

Code me please if this is still available

thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

nmhuntr said:


> Code me please if this is still available
> 
> thanks


Sorry for the delay in reply. We just come back from our 8 days holiday.  PM sent.


----------



## pineywoods

I know you've been running this great deal for awhile but if it's still available please send me a code.  I think I need a couple of them


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

pineywoods said:


> I know you've been running this great deal for awhile but if it's still available please send me a code.  I think I need a couple of them


PM sent


----------



## WildThings

pineywoods said:


> I know you've been running this great deal for awhile but if it's still available please send me a code.  I think I need a couple of them


Same here. I need a couple of these


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

WildThings said:


> Same here. I need a couple of these


PM sent friend


----------



## Kevin Braker

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey Inkbird fans, Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off code for the Waterproof instant read here!(U.S only)
> Features:Fast responds in 3-5 seconds, recharged & backlight ,calibration & waterproof...
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.
> Good choice for family and friends*. Get it on!!
> 
> I would really appreciate the code if still valid.
> 
> View attachment 453855


----------

